# Fairfield Hospital Stotfold,Full infiltration



## shadowman (Aug 19, 2007)

Full infiltration of Fairfield Hospital today, one of the oldest Asylums there is i think, almost completley turned into flats,but loads to see.
I went here when the place was first abandoned in 1997 and it had a really good feel to it.
Now its turned into a gated community it feels SHIT, i went round the back, through the old tunnels and ended up deep inside the complex.
There are miles of passages and tiny flats,the old underground basement is being turned into a massive sauna,roman type swimming pool,its massive.
i took about 100 photos, here are a couple of sample shots........


----------



## lost (Aug 19, 2007)

Aren't conversions rubbish? It looks like some cheap city centre hotel from the inside.


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds shit I hate the concept of gated communitys full stop. But thats another rant.

Any chance you could post up some more photos (post larger versions not just thumbnails for us lazy people!)


----------



## shadowman (Aug 20, 2007)

lost said:


> Aren't conversions rubbish? It looks like some cheap city centre hotel from the inside.



Spot on, but no concierge, even coridors are very narrow and have PIR sensors which operate lighting,ie when you enter a coridor it is dark and then the lights automatically come on for 5 minutes.

When you walk in the front entrance there is NO sence of space at all,just this maze of over a MILE of tiny interlinked corridors,all with Fire doors every 10 Meters.

The apartments are 1 and 2 bed and are tiny, the bedroom is a Mezanine floor space over the kitchen and a 1 bed is about 250K.

In the old days the place had a feel of large open corridors and LIGHT AND SPACE but sadly "CHEAP CITY CENTRE HOTEL" sums the place up.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 20, 2007)

At least it's preserving the structure rather than leaving it at the mercy of vandals & copper miner.

There's also the possiblity of a 'Shiningish' live exploration if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2007)

*shudder*

I guess it's better than new build apartments, still horrible though.


----------



## shadowman (Aug 25, 2007)

Now thanks to Reaperman some more photos of Fairfield Infiltration......

This is a picture of the Front Entrance, once very grand and spacious and now as you see it....







Round the corner from the front entrance in a Post point..................






And further along some fancy artwork.................at this point residents start to stare,i kinda dont fit in with the Porsche set, more of a farm boy..






So now i go upstairs to get away from residents........oh look one of thousands of Random ornaments........looking into secure courtyard..






In the Courtyard.....






and from the other end.......







And now for Work in progress shot..........oh and i spot security buzzing around so i decend to basenent..






Sauna in basenent........no light in here.......so wait till security has gone.






With security gone i go upstairs to a Renovated Main hall, complete with more damm resident looking around,heres the photos,i think its a exclusive club not for me types
















Right time to get out....through the tunnels.........








And some brickwork shots on the way out......


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 25, 2007)

wow that mezzanine floor in the hall is just shit.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 25, 2007)

Some interesting pics there, Shadowman. The dome pic is rather neat.
Must admit I wouldn't want to live there though...somewhat claustrophobic methinks!

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks quite intresting, as foxy said, that dome is quite grand. great pic's


----------



## smileysal (Sep 3, 2007)

No, I agree with RM, the mezzanine floor looks horrible. If they were going to put a floor in, it could have been done a lot more sympathetically. grrrrrrrr!!! and the place does look tiny from the inside. and Jeez, 250k for a 1 bed apartment, a total rip off.

You've got some good pics there. Its just a shame that they've stuck horrible modern crap (that bloody floor) in with the lovely surroundings of the old. Was enjoying looking at the woodwork in the roof of the main hall, then saw that monstrosity halfway up. grrrrrrrrr!!!!

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Sep 4, 2007)

smileysal said:


> No, I agree with RM, the mezzanine floor looks horrible...



I agree the mezzanine floor and the rest of the mobern addisions are shite I was just looking through them when I commented, the place is completely ruined (and not in the good way)


----------



## shadowman (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, i dont like Gated Communities.
I had a look at Napsbury last week, the nurses home is still un-converted,and the main hall is still emptey,but the rest o the site is divided up into small gated compounds(electric gates,high metal fences,electronic intercom,all its missing is a search light and armed guard),i totally hate this layout,i could not take any photos as it saddened me too much.:icon_evil


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2007)

shadowman said:


> I agree, i dont like Gated Communities.



Couldn't agree more. The funny thing is, I reckon that being all locked in like that probably makes you feel even less safe, imo, if that makes sense.


----------

